# Prayers PLEASE



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Cassaundra is gone for her renal scan. We need all the help we can get. I'm hoping that this is the beginning of the end of this mess. Please keep her in your prayers. Guy


----------



## KatsMeow (Sep 19, 2005)

Prayers sent!


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

Father, thank you for loving Cassaundra and keeping her well. You are a great and caring living God who watches over His flock. We know your tender heart goes out to this loved one. In the Name of Christ, Amen


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers going up!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## JHooks (Feb 8, 2006)

Lord I beleive your word which says that you are not only our Saviour but also our Healer. And I thank you for healing Cassaundra, and bringing wholeness to her body.

3 John 1:2 Beloved, I wish above all things that you prosper and be in health, even as your soul prospers.

God bless you and your family.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Lay your healing hand on Cassaundra, and restore her to complete health. Renew her energy to keep up with her growing girls and to minister to her family.

Bless Guy in a special way today. Renew his spirit, and bring health throughout his body. Heal any nerve damage in his spine, let your energy flow thoughout his body healing anything that is amiss. Zap him with your joy today, Lord. Give him fits of laughter.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Have faith Guy. God will hear us. "The prayers of a righteous man availeth much."


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Prayers:*

Guy and Cassaundra our prayers are with you...know that the Lord does not _"bring you to it unless He's preparded to bring you through it_"...and He will. Know that He is the great healer and comforter and that His healing powers will be brought to bear on your needs. 
​
_*Mat 8:7*_​​_ And he saith unto him, I will come and heal him.
_​_
_


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Got ya'll covered


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Impossible to deny!*

Thanks y'all! We have been fighting for a year or more to get benefits for Cassaundra. She has been drug through "You know what" trying to do everything right. The whole time she has been treated horribly. This morning she got a telephone call saying that she had been treated wrong and that it WILL be corrected immediately! Praise the Lord! It works! If that weren't enough, my orthopedic surgeon called today and it looks like I may be getting some help too! Praise God! I never even mentioned that. Thanks Mrs. B! Prayer is such a wonderful and powerful thing! Thank y'all soooooo much! Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Guy and Cassaundra prayers sent


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm so sorry I missed this the first time. I keep ya'll in daily prayer.


----------



## blonde_fishbait (Dec 14, 2005)

*Consider yourself prayed for Guy....and Cassundra, too. Sounds like things are already going in your favor.*


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Praise the Lord! God takes delight in delighting his children.

In fact, God gives us more, seemingly by accident, than we can get for ourselves on purpose! LOL


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Guy, you and Cassaundra continue to be in our prayers. That's some great news for a change. I'm really thankful and happy for ya'll.
Bob


----------

